# VCDS Cable



## chrispiec (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i have VCDS and a genuine cable but it is intermittently not connecting to vehicles. Is there a cheaper version cable i can use and still get the full access or doe it need to be direct from VCDS?

Thanks


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Did you run the "test connection" within VCDS and point it to USB/Wifi?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

and also, are you sure it is really 100% genuine? usually only the clones get easily burned, not the Ross-Tech ones (that cost 10 times more than a clone)


----------



## chrispiec (Nov 26, 2013)

yes i ran the test connection and yes it is the genuine cable. cable is about 8-9 years old and has seen a lot of use. Cost me about £210 i'm sure.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, so the version of VCDS you had with the interface should be quite old, sure it works on TT mk3 (can-bus)?
in any case, you can buy cheap Chinese clones including current sw version for around 30/40 pounds.. they are not so good like the original ones, but still effective


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, so the version of VCDS you had with the interface should be quite old, sure it works on TT mk3 (can-bus)?
> in any case, you can buy cheap Chinese clones including current sw version for around 30/40 pounds.. they are not so good like the original ones, but still effective


I got mine for £17 delivered from ali express, works like a charm with the latest software, limitless cars etc


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, directly from China less expensive, but long delivery time (especially now, I suppose).
Anyway not all clones are the same, there are Ross-tech clones (even the logo is copied) that are much better (can be updated and use ATMEGA162+16V8+FT232RQ chips)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

If you haven't done so already my first port of call would be to Ross Tech.
Always found their support super helpful, despite my cable being well over 10 years old.

I doubt they will be repairing it for free, but you might get a good offer on an exchange replacement? Worth a go I would have thought?

Most likely it is not faulty and just a lose connection or broken wire somewhere. If all else fails you could try a repair.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, directly from China less expensive, but long delivery time (especially now, I suppose).
> Anyway not all clones are the same, there are Ross-tech clones (even the logo is copied) that are much better (can be updated and use ATMEGA162+16V8+FT232RQ chips)


Yeah mine is the copy cat clone, the blue ones are to be avoided!" AFAIR delivery was 2-3 weeks...


----------



## chrispiec (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000459 ... web201603_


----------



## chrispiec (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks

Is this fully compatible with the latest version of vcds?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

chrispiec said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this fully compatible with the latest version of vcds?


It would appear so...

https://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000459658940.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.29e85525TAmc2n&algo_pvid=44a949c4-6144-4d4d-90a3-5c55c64345f7&algo_expid=44a949c4-6144-4d4d-90a3-5c55c64345f7-6&btsid=0b0a050115832244731932928e7f98&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


Does this one allow settings to be tweaked, or is it only to read error codes?

Thanks,
James


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

both


----------



## chrispiec (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------

